# Customs clearance of goods at port



## NATS (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi everyone

Any idea how long it takes when a ship arrives at port for clearance to be done for a container?

Cheers


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

What happened with me was the container arrived on (say) tuesday, we got it delivered to our bew place 48 hours later, the customs guy turned up, took one look at the furniture etc. and drove off, he was there for all of 2 minutes. Then about 17 billion guys sprang out of nowhere and weithin 2 hours had put everything in place. They only broke one cup!!


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

I was surprised myself. Yesterday at 9am I got a call from forwarding agent that the ship arrived on the 28th and they will try and gt the goods released. At 4pm he called me that they will deliver the goods at 6.30pm. No questions asked; no trip to port. I was amazed. The guy showed up, dropped my boxes and off he went.


----------

